# Unlimited Unpaid Time Off



## PhillyDilly (Apr 19, 2021)

is there a limit to how much time off you can request for a year? Or is it unlimited *unpaid* time off as long as it’s not like every weekend or Q4 and it’s not for a new job and shit like that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 19, 2021)

If it’s 2 weeks in the row, you have take an loa. Getting weekends off in 4th qtr  May not happen.


----------



## PhillyDilly (Apr 19, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> If it’s 2 weeks in the row, you have take an loa. Getting weekends off in 4th qtr  May not happen.


Yeah I was just wondering like for summer vacations and random days off to plan things with friends and have day trips and all that.


----------



## SallyHoover (Apr 19, 2021)

I don't think there is a limit but there is no guarantee that any specific requests will be honored if the store needs coverage.  It will also reduce your average weekly hours.  I usually take several weeks off during the summer.  Some years I do it as a LOA other times I request it one week at a time.  Don't expect to have request approved before 2-4 weeks before the first day of the request.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 19, 2021)

Less hours, lose benefits


----------

